# NCwaterman



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what in the heck happened to the ncwaterman fishing forum? I went to go and check out some fishing reprts and it has completely changed in the past day.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I tried to access it.*

But I was told my account was suspended. Ive email the help desk and the [email protected] plus some mods but no response.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I just Went to the website and logged in fine. The site looked normal to me. What do you think changed?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Im getting a page that looks as though the bills weren't paid....


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

*Still no access*

That's what it looks like to me also Ryan. I guess i'll try again later and see if any thing has changed, appreciate the info guys.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

was just on there and it worked fine fellas. i do get a message from time to time on there at log in that says "temp unavailable" for some reason.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

I went there twice yesterday...first time it sent me to a page that said the domain fee hadnt been paid...second time it workded fine.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't had any issues.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

*still no luck*

I'm still having problems getting logged on, it's sending me to register.com. I guess i'll just have to keep trying.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I get on fine but I'm hearing the site is for sale.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I just went to it for the first time, registered and its been working fine for me.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Check following on browser*

tools , internet options , browsing history , settings 

make sure Automatic is checked. Sometimes IE will keep an old version of a webpage around and that can cause issues.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

its not for sale


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

drumchaser said:


> its not for sale


 Yea was hearing something about registry issues but they said it was all clear now.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

got it.


----------

